# Tracing microchip numbers of imported horses



## Dolcé (13 September 2007)

hi, Im not sure if this will help any of you but I came across it in my attempt to find out Streusels history before he was imported. The site http://www.europetnet.com/ will do a search on the microchip number of all the member country/company listings. If they do not have the details of your horse/pet then they will send them to the manufacturer of the chip (which I am finding impossible to identify) to try to identify where it was registered. I am waiting for them to get back to me so I cant confirm how useful it is just yet but will update as soon as I hear.  I have just tried it with Gypsy's number and it immediately referred me to petlog.


----------



## Donkeymad (13 September 2007)

I tried to check the chip in one of mine - not found, oh well. *sigh*


----------

